# New to surf fishing.



## Belmont Bobber (May 8, 2008)

Hi all, 

I've found forums like this to be great resources for other interests I've pursued, so I thought I'd send out a plea for help, as I'm having trouble finding it up here in the piedmont with this bunch of Bass anglers. 

Anyway, while I've done some pier fishing in the past, and loved it. I'd like to try my hand at surf fishing at the end of may. I'll be at Kiawah with family so the opportunity must be taken, right?

Here's my question, I need to get into this on the cheap, but don't want to settle for crap equipment. Can anyone guide me on any of these questions:

1) What length rod will I need? The longest possible to improve my lack of casting skill, or will a 10 or 12 footer do? I've got a seven foot quantum combo that I use for pier fishing which I can use in the breakers, but I'd like to go beyond them and try for some blues or any other big ones out there. 

2) Any suggestions for inexpensive tackle that is of decent quality. My brother said I should go to Walmart when I get down there. The Walmarts up here don't have surf stuff, but the Bass Pro shop nearby does. They've got a 15 footer and some 12 footers for about $30 to $40. 

3) Does it matter if the rod is glass or graphite at this point?

4) How big a reel do I need? I need a spinner. 

5) Will 20 lb test do, or do I need something heavier?

6) Any bait or rig suggestions are much appreciated. Like I said, I'll be fishing on the beach at Kiawah the week of memorial day. 

Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome to the family.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

My suggestions

Answers to Question 1,2,3,4
Your best starter combo is the Daiwa DW50-3Bi/G1002M D-Wave Saltwater Pre-mounted Combo. It is a 10ft Graphite 2 piece rod with a Daiwa-DW50 Reel. It will hold 190 yards of 20lb mono or 400 yds of braid or Fireline 20 lb. Cost is $54.95 and is available on line at Tackle Direct.

Here is the url: http://www.tackledirect.com/daiwa-dw50-3bi-g1002m-wave-saltwater-combo.html

I own two as well 4 other higher priced rods and they will do you just fine to start out with.

Answer to Question 5
20lb line is more than ample but get good line. Berkley's Fireline is a new stranded polomer and 20lb line has the same diameter as 8 lb mono and it casts very far without any line memory and gets better the more it gets wet.

Answer to Question 6:
Cut mullet will always work as will shrimp,,,the fresher the better but will still be good frozen if it has been brined with salt to make it stay on the hook longer.

Now here are some other suggestions.

Rigs;

Start out with several mono (not wire) double hook bottom rigs. You should also have a couple of Fish Finder rigs (google that name) and several whiting/pompano rigs.

Weights;

2-3 each Pyramid weights 2,3,4,5 oz


Hooks:

Circle Hooks 1/0 through 4/0

and make your self a sand spike out of 1 1/2 inch pvc


----------



## Belmont Bobber (May 8, 2008)

*Thanks very much.*

Fireline20, 

Thanks for all the input. I was hoping to get some folks to just answer one of those questions, so I greatly appreciate your taking time to answer all of 'em. 

I just bought a Diawa D-shock freshwater combo, your standard rod/reel fishing combo and used it the other weekend up here in Belmont. I like this combo a lot. The rod is great with cork handles and all. Best of all was the price - $30. 

So I consider your Diawa suggestion to be a good one. That's a great price too. 

Also, the weights bait and rigging you mentioned will not be a far move from my pier fishing set-ups, so that's good to know. I did use wire double hook rigs, but I'll trust you're advice and go with the mono. 

Is there any trouble with them tangling though?

Had no clue on the hooks, so thanks especially for that. I used snelled hooks on the piers. 

Anway, thanks again. 

And thanks to RuddeDogg for the welcome. Glad to be here.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

As to the hooks, Circle hooks are more or less for red drum, sharks rays etc and they tend to set themselves.

For smallere fish like whiting or pompano, a small supper sharp j hook is good.


----------



## Belmont Bobber (May 8, 2008)

Thanks again. Greatly appreciated.
:fishing:


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

Try to keep your snells short on your bottom rig, that'll help keep things from tangling. 2 ro 4 ounces of weight will give you good distance and should keep the waves from moving your rig too much. I've also had good success with a fishfinder rig or, to improve the odds (more hooks in the water) just tie the sinker to the end of your leader, then a couple of dropper loops 1-2 feet apart above the sinker with hooks. Tight lines!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy the forum and surf fishing..I like the challenge of the surf here in sc even If I don't catch alot.:fishing:


----------



## Belmont Bobber (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the input Coffeeguy. sounds good.


----------



## rthensley (May 7, 2007)

The best advice I got about surf fishing was to take a walk along the beach at extreme low tide.

You want to be looking for what I believe are called "groins". They are the lower spots on the beach that will sometimes hold water even at low tide. You want to fish these spots when the tide comes in. Even though these depressions are not very big, they are still "structure".

Also look for places where the water drains out of these groins and goes back into the ocean. Fish these places when the tide is going out. You are trying to catch fish that are feeding on the bait fish that are headed back out to sea.

I like to use a a small pole and fish just behind where the waves are breaking. You do not have to cast very far out to catch some good sized fish. I cut up some of the smaller fish and use them for bait on my big pole.

I also like to use a much longer pole and carolina rig some cut bait. I wade out as far as I can and cast this out as far as I can. Wade back in to the beach and put the pole in a sand spike. Then wait on a big boy with teeth.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

